# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  verkaufe: flow special edition bindung

## michi15

Verkaufe Flow Bindung *Flow minx se Special Edition*  (M) fürs Snowboard

Schnell - Einfach - Super Ha...lt - Optischer Hingucker ;-)
  11 Monate alt - in einem guten Zustand

 ***120 Euro***

hat original mal 240 gekostet.

abzuholen in regensburg....oder mit versand

----------

